# kits



## sr20deser (May 25, 2004)

I just F'd up my rear bumper and im thinking of replacing it with an aftermarket one.Does anyone know any aftermarket front and rear bumpers that still look tastefull?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I like the Erebuni kits, the Style 285 is one of the better looking kits out there, IMO.


http://www.erebunicorp.com/ge/niss200sx95.htm


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

IMO, the only thing i don't like about the ebruni kit is the rear, i don't like the fact of having the two spots cut out for dual exhaust on a single exhaust car. but the rest of the is amazing.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

iceman said:


> IMO, the only thing i don't like about the ebruni kit is the rear, i don't like the fact of having the two spots cut out for dual exhaust on a single exhaust car. but the rest of the is amazing.


yes im with ya...its a really nice kit but done care for the dual exhaust but other then that i like the rear bumper


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try a 99 rear bumper:


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> I like the Erebuni kits, the Style 285 is one of the better looking kits out there, IMO.
> 
> 
> http://www.erebunicorp.com/ge/niss200sx95.htm


Exept that is has that stupid "GTR" on the back... GROSS


----------



## mscpl (Apr 28, 2004)

*Check This Shop*

I THINK THEY HAVE THE DRIFT STYLE FRONT WWW.TOPLINEMOTORSPORT.COM
:thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cant beat the 98-99 rear IMO. plus it wont be too low, or lower than your sideskirts or bimper. its just practical, and hott. (i have one on my 96 ser :thumbup


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

infantspikes said:


> Exept that is has that stupid "GTR" on the back... GROSS


if you're getting it painted anyway its an easy fix and coverup because its not too deep


----------



## mad mama (Aug 1, 2004)

*body kits warning*

I ordered a body kit for my sons mit. 3000gt, from infinityracing.com. I was ripped-off. They never delivered, nor returned my money.


----------



## mad mama (Aug 1, 2004)

sr20deser said:


> I just F'd up my rear bumper and im thinking of replacing it with an aftermarket one.Does anyone know any aftermarket front and rear bumpers that still look tastefull?


Do not order from infinityracing.com, they take your money, and not deliver.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....think we heard ya the first time........


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i get the impression someone just signed up to warn us....i'v never even heard of that site. shitty to hear, but slightly spam-like post....


----------

